# TWO FEMALE HAVANESE LOOKING FOR A HOME



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I just received an email about two female purebred havanese looking for a home. They are 1 year old and can be separated or together. The owner is ill and cannot care for them anymore. One's name is Winnie and the other is Hadu. Hadu does not seem to care for small children and Winnie needs to go to a home with other dog/s. They are in the South Jersey area (Haddonfield, Cherry Hill, Marlton) and are really cute. The contact is Marla - 856-235-1372. If I could post pictures of them, I would. They are both adorable and 11 lbs. If anyone is interested and will supply me with their email address, I would be glad to email the pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

are you having trouble posting the photos? If so, email them to me at [email protected] and I'll post them for you.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Why not let the owners know about Havanese rescue? It's a great place to find the perfect families for the dogs.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Why not let the owners know about Havanese rescue? It's a great place to find the perfect families for the dogs.


I agree. Great suggestion. Here is the link:

http://www.havaneserescue.com/


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you. Will absolutely do that.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Would you mind emailing me the pics? My dh has been mentioning the possibility of getting another hav. We aren't sure if we want to take the plunge yet but who knows, we might fall in love - and I should strike while the irons hot. Thanks. The email address is [email protected] .com


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here are the photos. I feel an adoption in the air.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh wow, they're both beautiful. I wish I was in a position to take them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are both absolutely adorable - wish they were closer!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! beautiful! the second dog looks nearly exactly like my Tillie!!
I hope they find homes SOON!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow! Cute! Wish I was closer..............


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If I hadn't already lost my mind, I'd want Winnie. But alas . . .


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Is Winnie the darker colored first one? Love her! :kiss: Quince could use a girlfriend to chum with!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I love that one too and I am really close. But DH says nooooo...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Teresita, tell him yes, yes, yes.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a friend that has been thinking about getting a Havanese. I'll pass the pictures on to her. It would be a great home.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Teresita, remind DH that it is your birthday today......lol


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are just beautiful!! I really like the first one. If they were closer I am sure I would take one.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Teresita, remind DH that it is your birthday today......lol


haha He asked me: " Are you sure you want to take that girl?" ... , he was scared to hear my answer. haha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pictures of Winnie and Hadu*

I am very interested in these dogs. I contacted Marla but did not receve any pictures. Would you be able to forward the pictures to [email protected] ? I would really appreciate it. Thankyou.


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I am very sorry but I spoke to the owner's trainer yesterday (she was the one who sent me the original email) and was told that the owner gave both of them to a retired couple in Maryland who will be home with them all day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, actually, that's fantastic! They get doting, stay-at-home parents AND get to stay together. How could it get any better than that!:whoo:


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I know!!!! I felt the same exact way.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is good news. I'm glad they get to stay together.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

That is great news! They are a very lucky couple!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2010)

Thankyou for the info. I am glad to hear they have found such a nice home.


----------



## mushmouse1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh My!!! They are irresistable...and I am not too far away!!!


----------

